# RED ALERT: Stop SF Pet Ban Now!



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

RED ALERT: Stop SF Pet Ban Now!


The San Francisco Commission of Animal Control and Welfare will vote tonight 7/8/10 on a recommendation to enact an ordinance that would prohibit the sale of pets by pet stores. The proposal originally targeted dogs and cats, but as voted on by the Commission appears to include Reptiles, Amphibians & Tropical Fish as well potentially feeders. This could potentially ban all pets in San Francisco.

Please take Action Now to Stop the San Francisco Pet Ban!

Please take Action Now to Stop the San Francisco Pet Ban!

Click here to stop the ban now! USARK


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I saw that on sfgate.com today.... ughhhh!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

With absolutely brilliant ideas like this it makes me wonder why Cali has one of the worst unemployment rates in the country.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone know how it turned out?
CA...on the forefront of lealizing marijuana (I agree with that)...yet SF wants to take away rights to own small pets?
Must have been a bumper crop of indica lately...they need to switch back to good ol' cerebral sativa...and think about things.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Dancing frogs said:


> Anyone know how it turned out?
> CA...on the forefront of lealizing marijuana (I agree with that)...yet SF wants to take away rights to own small pets?
> Must have been a bumper crop of indica lately...they need to switch back to good ol' cerebral sativa...and think about things.


I quit a few years ago at the beginning of college, but still, lmao

I sent one in.


----------

